

Man Eating Giant Squid Devouring Fish Stocks - cwan
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/196228/Man-eating-giant-squid-devouring-fish-stocks

======
_delirium
Fwiw, these aren't really "giant squid" in the sense most people think of, as
in the elusive _Architeuthidae_ (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_squid>),
but the much smaller and more common Humboldt Squid
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humboldt_Squid>).

But it does seem they're increasingly prevalent in coastal waters, which might
be linked to fishery declines. Here's a 2007 journal article about that:
<http://www.pnas.org/content/104/31/12948.full>

~~~
bootload
Back in 2008 I went to a dissection of a giant Squid at Museum of Victoria ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157606211764544...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157606211764544/)
it was a great way to learn about squids. This is what a giant squid really
looks like up close ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/2676995602/in/set-7215...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/2676995602/in/set-72157606211764544/)
The bit I like most is the contrast of the previous shot (man waste deep in
squid dissection) with this shot of a squeamish reporter ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/2676973546/in/set-7215...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/2676973546/in/set-72157606211764544/)

